# recipe for smoked mullet???



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

what do i use as seasoning??


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

a lil season salt, cayenne and black pepper, and a butter and lemon juice mix to baste them with! nothin else.:hungry


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic149701-2-1.aspx

check this topic out


----------

